# Sorry I can't meet you for lunch tomorrow



## Aetos

Hi, can I please get the following translated as I find the Romanian language a little difficult.  I have a Romanian friend and want to learn to communicate in his language but are a little confused when trying to put sentences together, as one word can be used in many different ways. This is the first time  I am using the forum for advice.  

1.  Sorry that I can't have lunch with you tomorrow, as I forgot that we have catering in the afternoon.

2.  I  will hopefully see you tomorrow.

3.  You make my world go around.

Multimesc


----------



## szivike

Hi, welcome to the Romanian forums. I believe the rules are against translating full texts here but I will give it a go this time. 

1. Îmi pare rău că nu pot să ajung să iau masa cu tine mâine, am uitat că avem catering după amiază. (Catering is in English but it is widely used. Alternatively you can say we are serving lunch at the office - servim masa la birou )

2. Sper să ne vedem mâine.

3. Ești totul pentru mine. (lit. means you're everything to me, but I can't think of a better expression).


----------



## farscape

Ce înseamnă expresia "avem catering după amiază"? Mi-e foarte clar uzul  cuvântului "catering" în engleza, dar nu şi în română.

Mersi,


----------



## farscape

szivike said:


> (_you make my life go round_)
> 
> 3. Ești totul pentru mine. (lit. means you're everything to me, but I can't think of a better expression).



Without knowing the exact relationship between the two people, I wouldn't use this expression. I'd rather stay along the lines of:

you are very/extremely important for me: *tu eşti foarte important pentru mine*
many events/things in my life could not happen  without you: *multe lucruri în viaţa mea se-ntămplă din cauza ta*.

Best,


----------



## Aetos

Szivike and Farscape, thank you for your help with my requests for translations.  I appreciate it very much.  One query Farscape noted that for "You make my life go round" that for Svike's translation "Eşti totul pentru mine" might not be appropriate depending on the type of relationship? 

So I ask of both of you if you are *very good friends  *is that not acceptable, but more appropriately as Farscape suggested to either use "Tu eşti foarte important pentru mine" or "Multe lucruri în viaţa mea-se-ntămplă din cauza ta", would suit the *"friendship"* best? 

Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

Ești totul pentru mine -> You're my world, you're my everything

Perhaps not the right choice in Aetos' case.

Later,
f.


----------



## Aetos

Farscape, Mulţimesc mersi


----------



## szivike

farscape said:


> Ce înseamnă expresia "avem catering după amiază"? Mi-e foarte clar uzul  cuvântului "catering" în engleza, dar nu şi în română.
> 
> Mersi,




"avem catering" este ceva foarte urât pe românește. Vine din engleză cu înțelesul de pe engleză, și se folosește des (din păcate!), cel puțin în zona mea. L-am menționat pentru că am întrebat mai mulți colegi vorbitori nativi de limba română cum ar traduce ”catering” și am primit această variantă ca răspuns. Un alt verb în loc de ”avem” probabil că ar fi fost mai potrivit, dar am ales varianta dată de colegii mei vorbitori nativi de limba română. 

Dexonline zice așa:
*CATERING* s.n. Cuvânt recent, de origine engleză, care,  atât în Marea Britanie, cât și în SUA, denumește activitatea de  alimentație publică în toată complexitatea ei, fiind sinonim cu fr. _restauration_  – restaurație;  preluat în limba română cu sens restrâns, de livrare și  servire de preparate culinare și băuturi sau de organizare de  evenimente sociale (nunți, aniversări etc.) și de afaceri (bufete,  cocteiluri etc.) în alte locuri (sedii de firme, instituții) decât  restaurantele, de către unități specializate, la comanda unui client  (persoană fizică sau juridică). – Din engl. _catering._ 

Sursa: http://dexonline.ro/definitie/catering


----------



## farscape

Fair enough, ca să zic aşa  

Foarte pe scurt:

- conform regulilor, exprimarea literară este încurajată
- da, am văzut şi eu _catering_ în dexonline.ro, de aceea şi  întrebarea; mersi pentru răspuns
- mie tot nu mi-e clar - vroiam să-l întreb be OP - dacă _we have  catering means we have a job function where catering is provided _or_  we have to do catering for a customer

_Toate bune şi încă o dată mulţam fain


----------



## szivike

Probabil că se referă la prima variantă ”job function where catering is provided” deoarece faptul că iși petrece după-amiaza livrând mâncare nu l-ar împiedica să mănânce de amiază. Poate dacă durează mult acea pauză de masă... 

Doar o părere, OP stie mai exact.


----------



## irinet

Ce mai conteaza cum luam pranzul, cu "catering" sau fara catering? Acest cuvant oricum ar fi, nu are ce cauta in limba romana, atata timp cat avem propriile noastre cuvinte de a-l exprima! Ma enerveaza imprumuturile gratuite, cum ar fi si, obsesivul "sustenabil", atat de des folosit de politicieni. In fiecare an, apar cuvinte care nu isi au rostul. Daca le vom respinge nu-si vor gasi locul in vocabularul nostru.


----------

